# Lesco spreader help



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

I was thinking about buying this spreader of FB marketplace. The guy tells me all this is original but iver never seen a lesco spreader with this cable/lever circled in blue. Can anyone confirm that this is original? If so what is difference in the two parts circled?


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

That looks like the Rotodrop, an added drop spreader feature, so combines a broadcast and drop spreader into one.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

@Herring I ended up buying it for 200$. I'll probably never use that feature but I'm just surprised I've never seen one like it before.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Solid deal. Yeah it's a drop and throw spread.


----------

